# Who may bill with codes 97607 and 97608?



## melbiv (Sep 5, 2017)

We are a small Rural Health Clinic.  One of our Certified Medical Assistants is asking if they can become certified as a wound care nurse, specifically she is asking if a CWCA (certified wound care associate) my bill as a wound care nurse?


She wants to be able to bill codes 97607 and 97608 for non DME negative pressure wound therapy.  I know that these codes are for nonphysician professionals (PA, NP's, wound care nurses,  etc).  Since this employee is not a licensed nurse I am unsure whether she can bill these codes.  Does anyone know where I might find a list of credentials allowed to bill these codes?


----------



## Chelle-Lynn (Sep 5, 2017)

Unfortunately a Certified Wound Care Associate cannot bill for these services.  The services still require a licensed (not certified) medical professional.


----------



## melbiv (Sep 5, 2017)

Thanks so much for answering my question.  I was fairly sure that was the answer but am glad to have confirmation.


----------



## tkermode (Sep 6, 2017)

*Incident-to?*



Chelle-Lynn said:


> Unfortunately a Certified Wound Care Associate cannot bill for these services.  The services still require a licensed (not certified) medical professional.



They could be billed as incident-to a physician established care plan.


----------

